# Spain vs Angola(1:45 AM) anyone?



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

The game is scheduled at 1:45 AM this morning(about 2:45 hrs from now). The game means nothing and interest of Rudy has wane somewhat. The game is online only again.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Not worth it. Angola is crappier than crap. Boxscore should do.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah..I'm not really feeling staying up for it this time..


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Balian said:


> The game is scheduled at 1:45 AM this morning(about 2:45 hrs from now). The game means nothing and interest of Rudy has wane somewhat. The game is online only again.


I have DricTV HD and channel 754 OBSK at 11:30 pm tonight shows China vs Greece, *Spain vs Angola*, Iran vs Croatia, *USA vs Germany*, Argentina vs Russia, Australia vs Lithuania in that order. 

Allowing for 2 hrs per game that makes *Spain's* game around 1:30 am Mon and *USA's* game around 5:30 am Mon.

Hope this might help.


g


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

If I'm still up (likely in this heat) I'll probably watch at least some of it, presuming I can find a link that works.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Is it on MSNBC or something? I'll watch


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll be watching the game if Rudy is playing much.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

spain is resting rudy/calderon ............no fun


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm up so I'm gonna keep an eye on it, but Spain started a Rubio/Navarro backcourt, I doubt they care all that much and with the fall in the last game they might limit Rudy's minutes. On the other hand I get to see Rubio let loose abit versus lesser competition, couple nice dishes in transition so far.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

whatsmyname said:


> spain is resting rudy/calderon ............no fun


Well that just sucks.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> spain is resting rudy/calderon ............no fun


You sure about that? I see Rudy is dressed to play...

EDIT: nvm...just checked in


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

Finally Rudy comes in


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rudy's in with 3mins left in the 1st Q


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

The commentary's a second ahead of the feed. I saw Misses free throw as the ball was in the air.

Rudy threw a 'bow?


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

ooo, hard foul on Rudy on the drive and he looked pissed, hits both FTs


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

That angolian guy is named Jeronimo!

Am I the only one who thinks Rubio > Calderon?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Spain really needs to stop shooting threes.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I just got on board at NBCOlympics.com. Nice long shot by Rudy. In 1992 Barkley said apprehensively that the Angolans looked hungry. Image of being boiled in a big pot. Nowadays they look better fed.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Spain down 25-20!! Go Angola!!


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

Rudy needs to sit down more on defense in my opinion, his center of gravity is too high.

I haven't seen Drazen play except on a few old videos and Rudy's activity on the court reminds me a lot of him.


----------



## Amandalyn (Aug 3, 2008)

Rudy struggling 0/2 from 3 pt


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rudy's 3pt stroke is still off in this game, but he still moves the ball well on O instead of forcing things.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Rubio is breaking this game open by himself. Amazing from a 17 year old.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice assist from Rudy to Pau!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Angola looks and plays like a short high school team. Except they run more slowly. They just jog down the court, maybe saving their energy for the ultra-close finish to come. Spain is up only 40-30 at the half because of a last second 3 by Angola. Go Angola!! What rhymes with Angola? I need to know. Viagra? Gotta think up a catchy cheer.


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

Rudy!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh my. Rudy puts it back in, hard.


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

Well if you say Bologna how it's spelled. . .


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, Rudy with the serious putback slam there... and hitting a three right before that too.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

rudyyyyyy TIP DUNK!!!!!!!!! man he is like jason kidd -esque in rebounding uses his quick speed and jumping abilities.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Rudy is dominating and--what's this? Basketball forum is flashing this ad two places on this page.

http://pagead2.googlesyndication.co...kw=angola&client=ca-pub-8244871030329537&nm=2


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

The ever-dour Gasol just flashed a smile. First time in history. He seems to think that my Angola won't make a comeback. We'll show him.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

We're only down 66-41 in the 3rd. Time to make a run. We've shot about 30 air balls in this game. All the Spaniards are smiling now when they go to the bench. Bunch of vain narcissists. Navarro is smiling. We'll have to stuff the ball down all their curly beards.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

2 minutes later and we're down only 30. We were ahead 8 at the end of the 1st, and it's the middle of the 3rd now. 10 minute quarters. That's a descent rate similar to the Shuttle.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

That half-bald Spaniard wanted to fight. More evidence of their humiliation. 35 down, under 7 minutes left. 81-46.


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

Donde esta Rudy?


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Not only do we miss all our FGs, we miss all our FTs too. We do better at 3s, since we don't miss any, because they're out of our range, so we don't take any. We get FTA, but not FTM. The chances are there to come back, if we'd learn how to make FTs. Our little PG looks like he's in high school. When you crawl around all day in the gold mine, it helps to be small. 85-48, 4 minutes left. Everyone else on the board fell asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Rudy plays PG and sets up a basket by Gasol!! 91-50, 2:29 left.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hector said:


> Rudy plays PG and sets up a basket by Gasol!! 91-50, 2:29 left.


Rudy was on the bench the entire 4th quarter, what are you talking about?


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Final score 98-50. Marc Gasol is in street clothes and rejoins the team on court. If you see that guy on the street at night, do NOT make eye contact. They take that as aggression and protect the cubs. Bedtime for Bonzo. Bye bye.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Jayps15 said:


> Rudy was on the bench the entire 4th quarter, what are you talking about?


I don't get sound, so no narrative, so I have to recognize players all by myself. Who was the guy who looks like Rudy who set up Gasol's basket? I thought it was him. I guess not, if you say so. It WAS uncharacteristic to see Rudy play PG, which is why I noted it. Sorry.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hector said:


> I don't get sound, so no narrative, so I have to recognize players all by myself. Who was the guy who looks like Rudy who set up Gasol's basket? I thought it was him. I guess not, if you say so. It WAS uncharacteristic to see Rudy play PG, which is why I noted it. Sorry.


I'm not sure which Gasol basket your specifically speaking of cause he had a few, but I believe the final lineup for Spain was Lopez, Navarro, Mumbru, Garbajosa, Gasol... maybe Rodriguez instead of Mumbru but definitley not Rudy.

And Rudy's actually pretty easy to spot as he's the only one wearing wristbands, black ones when Spain plays in their away jerseys like today and white bands when they wear their white home jerseys.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

funny stuff Hector

STOMP


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Seems like he had a decent game, no?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

J~Rush said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Rubio > Calderon?


I think Rubio will turn out to be the best of the players on this team. Only time will tell.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

J~Rush said:


> That angolian guy is named Jeronimo!
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Rubio > Calderon?


Rubio is missing the other half of his game. The part about being able to hit an open shot.


----------

